# Affixing machine in van



## SiobhanM (Nov 20, 2019)

Morning,

How do those with coffee van/trailer set ups secure their machines so they don't move in transit?

Not sure whether this is the right place to post my question, so apologies if it should be on another board!

Thanks,

Siobhan


----------

